# Stallion Dexter Puzzle?



## applestroodle (16 September 2010)

Can anyone tell me much about the stallion dexters puzzle & offspring? Cheers


----------



## Fahrenheit (16 September 2010)

Can't really help, but one of my mares has had a foal by him when she was young (before doing BD/BE and BS herself) and the foal was called Puzzles Playmate if you want to look her up, I think she has BD records.


----------



## magic104 (16 September 2010)

He stands down the road from us.  Offspring like a lot of stallions are a mixed bunch, depending on the mare.  I have seen some right dogs & then there are those doing really well in the show ring.  He is not my cup of tea after seeing him in the flesh both at stud & competiting at Addington.  That is not to say he wont suit plenty of mares as he does, but he is not for me.  My friend has had a bay colt this year from a nice sort of mare but of unknown breeding, not my sort but ok.  She had wanted to use his son but he had been sold, personnally I felt she should of gone back to Allbany her other choice.  Yet Calico Joe ex of a little coloured pony mare about 14/14.2 is a smashing horse & he is huge at least 16.2hh, as is his full brother.

Just a Puzzle competes BE90/100 has 6pts
Puzzles Pita Pata events novice
Puzzles Pleased As Punch seems to have downgraded from Intro/PN to BE90 
Puzzles Superstar now at Nov with 1pt 2pts at BE90/100


As Sharon has been quoted as saying they are not trying to breed the next Olympic horse just sane sound alrounders.


----------



## lynne_macleod (27 June 2017)

Fahrenheit, No way! I think I know your foal.  I now have a 4yo out of a Bay mare called Puzzles Playmate by Dexters Puzzle, hence why I had just googled the name to see what came up! Stable name Pebbles she has a small star on her forehead and one white small sock on back right leg? She's was on Livery with me for a while and is now retired to grass but doing well. Do you know much about what she did? as she was semi retired when the owners I knew had her. Would love to know more


----------

